# What resolution to print a poster using PS CS5?



## smith100 (Mar 9, 2012)

I have been asked by a family member to make a family tree, in poster size, with a pic of each family member. What resolution would I have to make the document in Photoshop so it's not blurry when printed? This is just for a standard poster size 27x41
Custom banners oklahoma


----------



## Buckster (Mar 9, 2012)

smith100 said:


> I have been asked by a family member to make a family tree, in poster size, with a pic of each family member. What resolution would I have to make the document in Photoshop so it's not blurry when printed? This is just for a standard poster size 27x41
> Custom banners oklahoma


You should ask the printer what they recommend to be best with their printing equipment, then size accordingly.

I use this: Genuine Fractals is now Perfect Resize 7 - onOne Software


----------



## Crollo (Mar 9, 2012)

Don't resize it at all. If your camera outputs a MP too low for the poster size you can't just simply resize it in photoshop so that it's not blurry, you can however easily make a sharp photo blurry by downsizing it below it's normal resolution.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 9, 2012)

Crollo said:


> Don't resize it at all. If your camera outputs a MP too low for the poster size you can't just simply resize it in photoshop so that it's not blurry, you can however easily make a sharp photo blurry by downsizing it below it's normal resolution.


Which camera makes billboard sized files without resizing?


----------



## bazooka (Mar 9, 2012)

Buckster said:


> Crollo said:
> 
> 
> > Don't resize it at all. If your camera outputs a MP too low for the poster size you can't just simply resize it in photoshop so that it's not blurry, you can however easily make a sharp photo blurry by downsizing it below it's normal resolution.
> ...



Super extra large format.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 9, 2012)

ask the lab what dpi they prefer you save your he-rez pic for large print too

I just submitted a file for a 20x30 canvas to be printed for a client and the lady at the lab told me in advance to save the file 144 dpi.

now I'm nooB and do not even want to get into the engineering and physics of printing, but just sayin' thats what the lady at the lab asked me for.


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 9, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> I just submitted a file for a 20x30 canvas to be printed for a client and the lady at the lab told me in advance to save the file 144 dpi.
> .


You/they mean PPI, not DPI.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 9, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > I just submitted a file for a 20x30 canvas to be printed for a client and the lady at the lab told me in advance to save the file 144 dpi.
> ...



Yes sir indeed, thanks!  I'm an engineering program manager by trade and that dpi acronym is burned into my feeble brain


----------

